# World's fastest pole climber



## Ekka (Jun 22, 2007)

You have all been so good of recent and I feel I should share this prized video I have held onto with you.

This is the man, yes an Aussie, holds the world record for the fastest pole climb, 80' in your scale.

It's a little different to the ways you may be accustomed to seeing it. We measure the way up only.

Enjoy, and it is the real deal.

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/bondpoleclimber.wmv 18mb long.


----------



## SilentElk (Jun 22, 2007)

That guy is fast! Way fast!


----------



## ckliff (Jun 22, 2007)

That was a blast to watch!  Now, why don't we have stuff like that at the olympics?


----------



## treesquirrel (Jun 23, 2007)

ckliff said:


> That was a blast to watch!  Now, why don't we have stuff like that at the olympics?




we'd have to make room for it.
We might have to boot curling. Or heaven forbid, synchronized swimming.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Jul 22, 2007)

cool gaffs...i've thought of that idear...however, i do like when they're going up and down...cuz you can make time up by having the balls to wizz down, which is the scariest part it think...


----------



## Ekka (Jul 22, 2007)

Not wrong, do you do that?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 22, 2007)

Fast ekka but I have seen faster black bears are faster!


----------



## Ekka (Jul 23, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Fast ekka but I have seen faster black bears are faster!



LOL, unless you were just above the bear.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

Ekka said:


> LOL, unless you were just above the bear.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 1I'dJak (Jul 23, 2007)

I wish i pole climbed! Mind you i kinda hate climbing poles...I'm so used to climbing fairly thick barked trees I hate the hard ones with almost no bark...like arbutus....Speaking of black bears, one of the guys i worked with got called to go get one out of a tree....It had been shot by a bow (don't know why people insist on hunting big game with bows) and ran up a tree and died on a limb about 40' up...it was right on the side of the road so it was a bit of an eyesore...especially to tourists! By the time my buddy got to it it was just skin and bones...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2007)

1I'dJak said:


> I wish i pole climbed! Mind you i kinda hate climbing poles...I'm so used to climbing fairly thick barked trees I hate the hard ones with almost no bark...like arbutus....Speaking of black bears, one of the guys i worked with got called to go get one out of a tree....It had been shot by a bow (don't know why people insist on hunting big game with bows) and ran up a tree and died on a limb about 40' up...it was right on the side of the road so it was a bit of an eyesore...especially to tourists! By the time my buddy got to it it was just skin and bones...


Dang now that is slow! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ekka (Jul 24, 2007)

:biggrinbounce2: LOL :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Bermie (Aug 3, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Dang now that is slow! :hmm3grin2orange:



Ha, haaaa, he walked right into that one!!!


----------

